# I'm an a**hole, so what!



## Xeno420 (Sep 19, 2009)

HAHA! Denis Leary FTW!

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b98k9I03FFA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b98k9I03FFA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Xeno420 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for voting me the biggest asshole around here


----------



## Xeno420 (Sep 21, 2009)

Please feel free to let the world know you're an asshole too by posting something up in here.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 21, 2009)

ive been told a time or two im a a hole to , but i like to be one lol


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 22, 2009)

DAMN IT. I was not trying to vote the last one.

I was trying to vote on the Im an ass hole too one.

WTF.
Lol.


----------



## Xeno420 (Sep 22, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> ive been told a time or two im a a hole to , but i like to be one lol


It's ok to be an asshole sometimes, it's so satisfying 


xmissxaliex said:


> DAMN IT. I was not trying to vote the last one.
> 
> I was trying to vote on the Im an ass hole too one.
> 
> ...


Yeah! WTF?! FU2 BUDDY! Oh wait, hi Aliekiss-ass


----------



## SmokeNowSmokeLata (Sep 22, 2009)

Im a (ABN) Asshole By Nature.


----------



## poke smot420 (Sep 22, 2009)

your avatar has an asshole haircut. haha


----------



## Xeno420 (Sep 22, 2009)

poke smot420 said:


> your avatar has an asshole haircut. haha


2 words for ya' "SUCK IT"!!! Make sure you don't let any of the smot poke escape


----------



## Xeno420 (Sep 22, 2009)

SmokeNowSmokeLata said:


> Im a (ABN) Asshole By Nature.


FU2! Let's start an FTW crew


----------



## Xeno420 (Sep 22, 2009)

For the record kiddies, it's all in good fun so don't take my shit personally as this is the assholes thread


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 23, 2009)

Xeno420 said:


> It's ok to be an asshole sometimes, it's so satisfying
> 
> 
> Yeah! WTF?! FU2 BUDDY! Oh wait, hi Aliekiss-ass



HEY NOW. It's just ME. 


I love being nice but sometimes just giving people shit is the best.


----------



## Xeno420 (Sep 23, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> HEY NOW. It's just ME.
> 
> 
> I love being nice but sometimes just giving people shit is the best.


Well, you know, when you're high, the lines are blurry and can't distinguish anything  Sorry 'bout cursing @ you @};-;-- (it's a rose).

Edit: Still FTW!!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 23, 2009)

Xeno420 said:


> Well, you know, when you're high, the lines are blurry and can't distinguish anything  Sorry 'bout cursing @ you @};-;-- (it's a rose).
> 
> Edit: Still FTW!!!


It's okay I'm used to it 



Yeah it happened. 
cute internet rose


----------



## Xeno420 (Sep 23, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> It's okay I'm used to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to quote the girls trying to be cute for this one: "Tee hee!" LMAO... anyway, a pretty girl deserves a pretty flower. Dammit! I need to stop talking to you, I'm coming off my asshole bit.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2009)

Xeno420 said:


> I'm going to quote the girls trying to be cute for this one: "Tee hee!" LMAO... anyway, a pretty girl deserves a pretty flower. Dammit! I need to stop talking to you, I'm coming off my asshole bit.




LOL. Tee hee Tee hee.

I think your weakness are girls. You just seem like that type.


----------



## Xeno420 (Sep 24, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> LOL. Tee hee Tee hee.
> 
> I think your weakness are girls. You just seem like that type.


Yeah but I'm so fed up that I shy away every time and don't want to start nothin', unfortunately I get chased and fall into the trap and before you know it, I'm screaming to get out. Over the net it's easy to be nice and flirty but in the real world is another story.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2009)

Xeno420 said:


> Yeah but I'm so fed up that I shy away every time and don't want to start nothin', unfortunately I get chased and fall into the trap and before you know it, I'm screaming to get out. Over the net it's easy to be nice and flirty but in the real world is another story.


Yeah I feel ya. I'm pretty shy in the real world when it comes to dudes. But then, they always approach me so I never have to worry about the approaching. LOL.


----------



## Xeno420 (Sep 24, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> Yeah I feel ya. I'm pretty shy in the real world when it comes to dudes. But then, they always approach me so I never have to worry about the approaching. LOL.


Don't get me wrong Sweet Cheeks, I'm not shy in the least bit, as a matter of fact, I consider myself bold but when it comes to seeing women in a prospective manner, I don't even want to try anymore. What it is, is that I've had so many GFs in my life that I need a long break. I guess it's that I'm losing hope of finding Mrs. Right and not Mrs. Right Now. Not only that but all of the ones I've had were either cool at first with my smoking and changed later or quit on me and wanted me to quit too. Honestly, it's not even about the smoking, it's about wanting me to change. I've bent over backwards so many times before for everyone, it's my turn now. Fuck it SMOKE SUM WEEEEED


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2009)

Xeno420 said:


> Don't get me wrong Sweet Cheeks, I'm not shy in the least bit, as a matter of fact, I consider myself bold but when it comes to seeing women in a prospective manner, I don't even want to try anymore. What it is, is that I've had so many GFs in my life that I need a long break. I guess it's that I'm losing hope of finding Mrs. Right and not Mrs. Right Now. Not only that but all of the ones I've had were either cool at first with my smoking and changed later or quit on me and wanted me to quit too. Honestly, it's not even about the smoking, it's about wanting me to change. I've bent over backwards so many times before for everyone, it's my turn now. Fuck it SMOKE SUM WEEEEED



I am when it comes to that, all my friends are guy friends so I don't know why I should be shy at times. Wow sad so they just broke up with you if you didn't quit? Damn I'd be like bitch pleaseee.
Lol. Yeah it's your turn man blow that weeed.

Yeah I gotta go out and smoke soon, My brain is turning to mush, until I smoke that is.


----------



## Xeno420 (Sep 24, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> I am when it comes to that, all my friends are guy friends so I don't know why I should be shy at times. Wow sad so they just broke up with you if you didn't quit? Damn I'd be like bitch pleaseee.
> Lol. Yeah it's your turn man blow that weeed.
> 
> Yeah I gotta go out and smoke soon, My brain is turning to mush, until I smoke that is.


No hon, I didn't give any of them a chance to break up with me, I broke up with them. "I'm an asshole, and I'm proud of it". It's simply better that way; if the women in my life have a problem with what I do, I let them know that this isn't going to work out because I hate having internal conflicts. Everyone I know is a pot head and so we are 'potheads for life'. I just don't want to be with someone that will always have a sliver of doubt embedded in their brain because it will fester and cause problems later.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2009)

Xeno420 said:


> No hon, I didn't give any of them a chance to break up with me, I broke up with them. "I'm an asshole, and I'm proud of it". It's simply better that way; if the women in my life have a problem with what I do, I let them know that this isn't going to work out because I hate having internal conflicts. Everyone I know is a pot head and so we are 'potheads for life'. I just don't want to be with someone that will always have a sliver of doubt embedded in their brain because it will fester and cause problems later.



Lol. Nice. That's true.


----------



## Xeno420 (Oct 4, 2009)

No more assholes out there? I'm sure RIU is chock-full of assholes like me


----------



## howhighru (Oct 4, 2009)

everyones an a hole sometime in there lives.. i know i can be 2.. its all good..lol


----------



## Xeno420 (Oct 4, 2009)

howhighru said:


> everyones an a hole sometime in there lives.. i know i can be 2.. its all good..lol


Hello fellow asshole . Did you put your vote into the polls for this thread?


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 4, 2009)

That is my theme song.


----------



## Philouza (Oct 4, 2009)

youre a butt hole


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 4, 2009)

wait when did we have a contest xeno... cause if i was entered i would of won the biggest asshole here award.... by the way fu too.................


----------



## Xeno420 (Oct 4, 2009)

LMAO @ all of you, you're all assholes  but I remain as "King Asshole" for the rest of you peons...


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 5, 2009)

Lol nice picture.


----------



## Xeno420 (Oct 5, 2009)

xmissxaliex said:


> Lol nice picture.


Thanks !


----------



## Xeno420 (Oct 14, 2009)

Assholes of the RIU unite! Show this thread some hate!


----------



## Hauvert (Oct 15, 2009)

F u c k you!


----------



## milowerx96 (Oct 15, 2009)

Apparently I am also an ass hole!!!


----------



## Hauvert (Oct 15, 2009)

ps, fuck you with love.
haha


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 12, 2009)

im such a asshole i just bumped this thread


----------



## Xeno420 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Bump* Who's with me?


----------



## The Ruined (Nov 3, 2010)

Damn that was a far dig from last year. After reading the entire thread I've come to the conclusion that you are not an asshole. Your just misunderstood.


----------



## Xeno420 (Mar 27, 2011)

The Ruined said:


> Damn that was a far dig from last year. After reading the entire thread I've come to the conclusion that you are not an asshole. Your just misunderstood.


Late entry here but thanks  I was on something good back then haha! 11 votes so I guess I really am an asshole


----------



## sso (Mar 27, 2011)

you are bit proud of being something that smells bad regularily and only communicates by farting.


----------



## Byte Surgeon (Mar 27, 2011)

The scarf suggest "Dumbass" moreso then "Asshole."


----------



## Xeno420 (Mar 27, 2011)

Byte Surgeon said:


> The scarf suggest "Dumbass" moreso then "Asshole."


So was that a racist remark or a left winger remark because your statement is confusing. Gangsters don't use flags on their face in case you're confusing me for something I am not... ignorance can get you into deep water ^_^ Oh well, I guess you take over as the biggest asshole of them all for being so... um, yeah


----------

